# Backyard Forge...



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 27, 2015)

To my surprise at a cook out this weekend, my buddies 16 YO son was cooking up some steel. He didn't know that I knew about such things. I was in swim wear and already three beers into the day when I say the setup. Needless to say I didn't pound any steel. Thought you guys would get a kick out of this.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 27, 2015)

oh damn!


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting set up! What does he make with it?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 27, 2015)

He just started learning the craft from a local smith. He was banging rail road spikes yesterday. He's clearly got a lot to learn, but I though it was cool and encouraged him anyway. His father (my friend) was complaining cause of the initial start up costs (~$700). I mentioned that he's going to need a grinder too. 

The boy's got a forge, a hammer, an anvil, some tongs and a piece of steel. I'd say he's on his way. Progress updates when captured.


----------



## daveb (Jul 27, 2015)

No need to break for lunch! THrow a grilled cheese into that pan.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2015)

Cool! That's awesome to see a youngster chasing his dreams.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 27, 2015)

Excellent, I love the DiY "go gettem" attitude his setup shows.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice , he has the basic set up for forging complete . I disagree on the grinder although it makes things so much easier . If anyone is wondering what can be done only using 13th century tools ( no grinder , no power tools ) here we go http://islandblacksmith.ca


----------



## pkjames (Jul 27, 2015)

this is certainly very encouraging, good to see!


----------



## Adrian (Jul 28, 2015)

Brilliant. This inspired me to check out forges on the internet (as I have been pondering building an outside brick wood burning oven anyway, just for fun) and they are surprisingly cheap. You can get LPG powered small, portable farriers forges for well under $500 and even a proper traditional forge with solid fuel pit and flue for not a lot more, eiteh r buuilt up or in kit form ready for welding. All kudos to this young man for having a go.


----------



## drawman623 (Aug 13, 2015)

An artisan sees the potential of a situation...not its limitations. Great pics and story. Cheers to the mentor too!
Hopefully the hairdryer was among the startup cost items...if mom gets hers back covered in duct tape glue this may be a short lived experiment.


----------



## mlau (Aug 19, 2015)

I may have to try that.
I'm thinking of taking a bladesmithing class.

Will need a good stout anvil.


----------

